# How aggressive is this thai tiger tarantula i purchased....



## Since I was 5 (May 5, 2006)

I bought this well knowing it was aggressive, and im really not that concerned, but the people at the pet store who sell me my Ts wouldnt take this one out of the tank when i said i wanted it. they said its aggressive and really not worth the risk of it getting out and said it would be easier to give me the tank...which theyve done before but this wasnt a Kritter keeper....this was a glass tank that was a 2.5 gallon. It also looks evil....really evil....but damn is it pretty


----------



## Scorp guy (May 5, 2006)

most likely just as agresive if not more than every other haploplema species ex: haploploma lividum are very mean and not well tempered. though i cant speak ffor them all as some are more docile than others, id just try n be careful around it and not get bit...


----------



## MindUtopia (May 5, 2006)

Do you know what species it is?  If it is a Halpopelma, they are usually quite aggressive and quite fast.  Trust me, I had to pack two Halpopelmas tonight!  If I'd had the opportunity, I think I would have saved myself the stress and given away the tanks too if I could have.  So if that is what it is, yes, it's something to be very cautious with, particularly depending upon you experience with aggressive/defensive T's.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (May 5, 2006)

Since I was 5 said:
			
		

> I bought this well knowing it was aggressive, and im really not that concerned, but the people at the pet store who sell me my Ts wouldnt take this one out of the tank when i said i wanted it. they said its aggressive and really not worth the risk of it getting out and said it would be easier to give me the tank...which theyve done before but this wasnt a Kritter keeper....this was a glass tank that was a 2.5 gallon. It also looks evil....really evil....but damn is it pretty


Well, putting it a bit in perspective - when I bought my second rosea the store guys wouldn't dare taking it out because they claimed it was mean and would throw tantrums... it was just a normal sweet rosea that followed my lead well when nugded. So I think that aggression also just as much depends on interpretation. Though obviously if it's from a genus with more well known aggro tendancies one should start really slow and try to protect oneself as nessessary. I'd say go in expecting the worst (I saw a lividum on the top end of a prodding stick not long ago) and work from there and hopefully you'll find out just how much your individual tollerates. Just be careful.

How large is it and what species (scientific name)? Did they wanna give you the tank for free or did they wanna sell it with the spider? Because it might just have been a trick to get a tank sold too.


----------



## sweetmisery (May 5, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Did they wanna give you the tank for free or did they wanna sell it with the spider? Because it might just have been a trick to get a tank sold too.


LMAO! I should do that!


----------



## Since I was 5 (May 5, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Well, putting it a bit in perspective - when I bought my second rosea the store guys wouldn't dare taking it out because they claimed it was mean and would throw tantrums... it was just a normal sweet rosea that followed my lead well when nugded. So I think that aggression also just as much depends on interpretation. Though obviously if it's from a genus with more well known aggro tendancies one should start really slow and try to protect oneself as nessessary. I'd say go in expecting the worst (I saw a lividum on the top end of a prodding stick not long ago) and work from there and hopefully you'll find out just how much your individual tollerates. Just be careful.
> 
> How large is it and what species (scientific name)? Did they wanna give you the tank for free or did they wanna sell it with the spider? Because it might just have been a trick to get a tank sold too.


they normally give me the K.K.s there in for free, and yes, this glass tank was given for free


----------



## Steffen (May 5, 2006)

Since I was 5 said:
			
		

> I bought this well knowing it was aggressive, and im really not that concerned, but the people at the pet store who sell me my Ts wouldnt take this one out of the tank when i said i wanted it. they said its aggressive and really not worth the risk of it getting out and said it would be easier to give me the tank...which theyve done before but this wasnt a Kritter keeper....this was a glass tank that was a 2.5 gallon. It also looks evil....really evil....but damn is it pretty


... It's just a spider. :?  It might be a bit fast and defensive, but at least it not a grizzly or a psycho killer alien.... something. Lure/poke it out and capture it with a delicup or something. It seems like everyone these days, is confusing "cautious" for "afraid".  Handle spiders with respect, not fear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snipes (May 5, 2006)

Tai tiger? So i am guessing a P. irminia? Here is a pic of one from Botar's site to see if its the one. http://botarby8s.com/images/spiders/pirminia2.jpg If that is it, it is an arboreal and it is defensive, which means that it will be fast and willing to bite for defense. Have respect for its space and be careful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Since I was 5 (May 5, 2006)

*Update....sorta*

Well i decided to finally touch the little bugger...with a dollar bill just to see how she reacts to being touched, and i barley tapped it and BOOM, she struck. I couldnt beleive how awsome it looked in a threat display tho, i dont intend to ever bother it again out side of cleaning the cage from this point foward....wow....that was kinda scary


----------



## Steffen (May 5, 2006)

Snipes said:
			
		

> Tai tiger? So i am guessing a P. irminia? Here is a pic of one from Botar's site to see if its the one. http://botarby8s.com/images/spiders/pirminia2.jpg If that is it, it is an arboreal and it is defensive, which means that it will be fast and willing to bite for defense. Have respect for its space and be careful.


Psalmopoeus irminia is a new world species. "Tai" or "Thai" doesn't sound very new world'ish to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hamfoto (May 5, 2006)

Thai Tiger is Haplopelma albostriatum...and it will take your finger off if you get close to it!:liar: 

Chris


----------



## Thoth (May 5, 2006)

Steffen said:
			
		

> ... It's just a spider. :?  It might be a bit fast and defensive, but at least it not a grizzly or a psycho killer alien.... something.


Haven't played with too many Haplopelmas, I take it? ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Since I was 5 (May 5, 2006)

*Species update*

after extensive looking thru pictures i have come to realize i own a 'Haplopelma schmidti" and its very very aggressive...learn quick in this spider world lol


----------



## Steffen (May 5, 2006)

Thoth said:
			
		

> Haven't played with too many Haplopelmas, I take it? ;P


Hm nah not that many. Only keep about 10 Haplopelma at the moment + about 20 other asians.

I have a huge H. minax. When I disturb her at night when she is out, she WILL NOT run down into her hole. She attacks the glass instantly, by the sound of a wind. Once she kept hitting the glass 30 min after I even left the room! ...even she can not resist the power of tupperware.


----------



## Lopez (May 5, 2006)

Thoth said:
			
		

> Haven't played with too many Haplopelmas, I take it? ;P


He's right though - whilst certainly defensive for a spider, it isn't a killer bear with rabies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins (May 5, 2006)

Lopez said:
			
		

> He's right though - whilst certainly defensive for a spider, it isn't a killer bear with rabies.


Unless it's a *really small* killer bear with rabies and 8 legs.


----------



## Steffen (May 5, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> Unless it's a *really small* killer bear with rabies and 8 legs.


Sounds exactly like a description of my male gerbil... ;P


----------



## Thoth (May 5, 2006)

Just joking before, actually my experience is that they would rather run into their burrows, maybe mine are cowards. The danger is when you corner them things get tricky but if you have your polypropylene defensive containment unit (aka deli cup) ready and are careful you should be okay.

Killer bear with rabies is nothing compared to the killer rabbit with giant fangs. :} 

Though with my defensive ts if I have to move them I feed them a few crickets first, a full t is a happy t (or at least slightly slower and a little less defensive than a hungry one)


----------



## ajlauer1984 (May 5, 2006)

the local petco and one of my other private dealers( about 60miles north of me- and i bought one of these from him as an "UNKNOWN" species) both use of the same suppliers and well petco is selling them as TRUE ZEBRA(a. seemani) and well lets just say they arent a gentle or docile species in anyway. I got bit 3times in a matter of about 1sec before i could even react it was done and overwith.. just be very carefull when cleaning they will fly up what ever you are using to get in the cage with this is how the one i had got me... and i had no reaction to the bites except stinging for a couple of and then 2days afterwords it looked like i had a sunburn about the size of a quarter the skin peeled off just like a sunburn would.. definately not the bite that a cobalt(same genus as thai tiger/zebra) is reported to have.... anyways in general just be a little more cautious with it...


----------



## Snipes (May 5, 2006)

Steffen said:
			
		

> Psalmopoeus irminia is a new world species. "Tai" or "Thai" doesn't sound very new world'ish to me.


Since when do petstores correctly label the tarantulas?  lol


----------



## alucard1965 (May 5, 2006)

I have one of them thai tigers it's a haplopelma sp.And yes very mean they did the same thing at the pet shop I got mine, I knew the guy they got it from but they bet me to him at the show  so about a week latter I got it of them.And mine stayed out for about a week and now has made a tube burrow and only see him late a night.He will atack and try to bite every thing and stay mad for a long time after    Well have fun with the little mean thing...


----------



## beetleman (May 5, 2006)

yeah, that's what i like haplopelmas nasty as ever ive got minax,earthtigers,aureopolisum and they are complete psycos!! i open their enclosures they don't run they stand their ground rear up and say "you want some?"


----------



## Steffen (May 6, 2006)

> ive got minax,earthtigers,aureopolisum


"Aureopilosum" doesn't excist anymore. It is know correctly named _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_, so it is not a _Haplopelma_.


----------



## PhilR (May 6, 2006)

I'm picking up a _H. maculata_ tomorrow, and a _P. irminia _and a_ H. lividium_ within the next couple of weeks. Do I need body armour?  :?


----------



## Pennywise (May 6, 2006)

*These are all evil*

but if kept in safe enclosures and maintained with caution they will be fine, and so will you.


----------



## beetleman (May 6, 2006)

Steffen said:
			
		

> "Aureopilosum" doesn't excist anymore. It is know correctly named _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_, so it is not a _Haplopelma_.


i knew that


----------



## RVS (May 6, 2006)

PhilR said:
			
		

> I'm picking up a _H. maculata_ tomorrow, and a _P. irminia _and a_ H. lividium_ within the next couple of weeks. Do I need body armour?  :?


IME H. maculata isn't what I'd call "aggressive".
95% of the time they'll choose to run rather than fight.


----------



## PhilR (May 10, 2006)

RVS said:
			
		

> IME H. maculata isn't what I'd call "aggressive".
> 95% of the time they'll choose to run rather than fight.


I've had a couple of threat postures from the H. maculata, and it's a speedy thing, but so far it's not really aggressive/defensive


----------



## BigHairy8's (May 11, 2006)

It sounds like the critter you have is a Haplopelma Minax, Thai black or Thai black tiger. These little beauties will hold a "fangs high smile" pose for quite awhile. As others have stated, keep your hands clear and treat them with respect.


----------



## spider62 (Apr 13, 2015)

I just bought a Thai Tiger after getting bit in the store! As soon as I opened the deli cup it struck! Having said that the bite wasn't that bad, not even as painful as a Bee sting and no after effects. I don't plan on handling it and now have a new respect for this species!


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2015)

spider62 said:


> I just bought a Thai Tiger after getting bit in the store! As soon as I opened the deli cup it struck! Having said that the bite wasn't that bad, not even as painful as a Bee sting and no after effects. I don't plan on handling it and now have a new respect for this species!


Greetings Marty McFly and welcome to AB! You'll have more luck engaging with people in the more recent threads. This sucker is 9 years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 14, 2015)

spider62 said:


> I just bought a Thai Tiger after getting bit in the store! As soon as I opened the deli cup it struck! Having said that the bite wasn't that bad, not even as painful as a Bee sting and no after effects. I don't plan on handling it and now have a new respect for this species!


Those are coming in w/c from SE Asia, most are Haplopelma (although dealers/importers give hem all kinds of names) .  You got fangs but no venom in your bite.  Don't expect to be so lucky next time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Keep you're fingers away I was bit by a 1 1/2 inch one back when I was 16 (12 years ago), it even caused burning in all my joints lol. Pet holes are fun, good find!


----------



## lizeredguy102 (Jun 17, 2015)

*identify*

Hi every one this will be my first post and I was holing some one could identify this species when bought it I it was only labeled as thai tiger and I need to know the scientific name have some ideas but im not sure. Thanks


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 17, 2015)

lizeredguy102 said:


> Hi every one this will be my first post and I was holing some one could identify this species when bought it I it was only labeled as thai tiger and I need to know the scientific name have some ideas but im not sure. Thanks


 I don't keep haplopelmas as of now so I would not know. You should really stop buying from pet stores and start buying from within the hobby (EX: Arachnoboards or various online breeders). People here actually know what they are doing.... plus we know scientific names... whereas most LPS's don't even know what they are selling you...like in your case. As far as care... be sure to provide tons of substrate as this is a burrowing species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 17, 2015)

It´s not so easy to ID the tarantula from that picture, but my guess is that it is a Haplopelma albostriatum.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 17, 2015)

H. minax?  I've heard it called thai tiger.   One especially nasty t for sure.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 17, 2015)

cold blood said:


> H. minax?  I've heard it called thai tiger.   One especially nasty t for sure.


H. minax is generally much darker,so I am pretty sure it isn´t a minax. It is either a H. schmidti or a H. albostriatum, but from the stripes on the legs, I would say H. albostriatum. And yes, H. minax is as nasty as they get. My female is almost black in colour and I block the entrance to her burrow when I do cage maintenance, because she has a bad tendency to try to bite rather than run back to her burrow when she is out and about


----------



## Radium (Jun 17, 2015)

lizeredguy102, is this your first T? (Not passing judgement either way, just curious.)


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to add that it seems from your picture that you keep it wrong. All OW terrestrials should in general have deep substrate so they can burrow, but this is especially true for Haplopelmas. You don´t have to provide it with a hide, but it is necessary for it to make its own burrow to settle down. It will be out of sight most of the time, but they will venture out at night from time to time. So both for your own sake and for the spiders sake I insist that you give it at least 20 cm of substrate. 

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your new tarantula


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 17, 2015)

Most tarantulas are only aggressive if disturbed or threatened , give it a hide it will feel safe. Can you get me a better pic of cage?? Looks a little too wet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 17, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Most tarantulas are only aggressive if disturbed or threatened


+1, In their mind, their lives are at risk and will do anything to protect themselves. They didn't survive all this time without that defensive side of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elliotulysses (Jun 17, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> +1, In their mind, their lives are at risk and will do anything to protect themselves. They didn't survive all this time without that defensive side of them.


Which is why I think the more feisty Ts are misunderstood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 17, 2015)

elliotulysses said:


> Which is why I think the more feisty Ts are misunderstood


Definitely, even the "docile" tarantulas can panic and think their life is in danger. Which is why I hate when people start threads like "My G.Rosea just tried to attack me!!!", it's a wild animal, they're not smart enough to know we're not a predator. We don't know what their triggers are.


----------



## elliotulysses (Jun 17, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> Definitely, even the "docile" tarantulas can panic and think their life is in danger. Which is why I hate when people start threads like "My G.Rosea just tried to attack me!!!", it's a wild animal, they're not smart enough to know we're not a predator. We don't know what their triggers are.


Exactly they run on instinct theoretically. We don't understand their cognitive abilities and instead of recognizing it people project their emotions, which IMO is dangerous

---------- Post added 06-17-2015 at 04:00 PM ----------

Though I do have an oddball rosea.  She isn't defensive, just very unconventional lol 
She was my only tag, though it was all my fault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 17, 2015)

elliotulysses said:


> people project their emotions, which IMO is dangerous


Nothing annoys me more than people saying that their tarantula "loves" to be handled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## elliotulysses (Jun 17, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> Nothing annoys me more than people saying that their tarantula "loves" to be handled.


They fear for their life!  That's when Crazy tagged me as I tried to get her down from the corner to fix the lid.

BTW username is AHS reference or coincidence?


----------



## cold blood (Jun 17, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Most tarantulas are only aggressive if disturbed or threatened , give it a hide it will feel safe. Can you get me a better pic of cage?? Looks a little too wet.


Haplos aren't most tarantulas.

I agree, it looks way too wet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 17, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> Nothing annoys me more than people saying that their tarantula "loves" to be handled.


That same person, prob will be asking why they got bitten too , or haired LOL . I hate it when drop and kill ts while handling or kill them as movie props that really is messed up!!!!:


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 17, 2015)

elliotulysses said:


> BTW username is AHS reference or coincidence?


It is a reference actually.  

Lizeredguy102, like others have said, better pictures of the enclosure would help a lot.


----------



## Hellemose (Jun 19, 2015)

Heres how i house some of my Haplo's and Liphistius 










and the lady inhabiting the burrow 




She is a beast btw, not in the sense of size but in attitude

Reactions: Like 3


----------

